# Coc Clan



## luki0710 (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute, 

Ich spiele, wie viele von euch wahrscheinlich auch,das Android Spiel Clash of Clans. 
Da mich öfters die Motivation verlässt habe ich überlegt woran das liegt..... weil ich kein vernünftigen Clan finde. 

Und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel : Wer hat Lust ein Clan zu aufzubauen? So zusagen der offizielle PCGH Clan?!

Hab ihr ein Clan mit dem ihr zufrieden seit?Um so besser nennt mir einfach die ID.


----------



## luki0710 (18. Mai 2015)

//Push


----------

